# Image for DSR7000 and Philips DSR708



## wliu (Dec 26, 2005)

Do the Philips DSR7000 and Philips DSR708 use the same image? Could I put the original 80GB drive from the DSR708 into the DSR7000? Thanks.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

AFAIK, no. They are different hardware.


----------

